# Met a Jandaz Poo Today



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Madeleine and I went into the city today to do a bit of shopping and outside Debenhams a man was sat with a beautiful little dog. I thought she was a puppy as very small so went over to have a stroke of her and asked how hold she was. He said she was over one so I asked what she was as looked like a mini version of Beau. He said she was a Cockapoo and how they had to get her from Wales because his wife loved the look of a Cockapoo but wanted a small one so they went for an American x Poodle. I said in that case she must be a Jandaz and told him about this site and how there were others on here. He said that they now live in Aberdeen and how they are totally besotted with her. She really is a very cute little Poo and if you look at Awena's latest photos the last one is exactly like Nancy. Just thought I would share this as I was quite impressed that I knew where she had come from


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

You are welcome - she really was a gorgeous little dog and really friendly though I did nearly dognap her as thought Beau could do with a little friend  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well spotted Ali. You'll have to make it a talent, going around telling where they got their cockapoo from 

I'm just impressed if I recognise another cockapoo ! Although recently I've been accosting people who it turns out don't have cockapoos  ungroomed schnauzers etc and today a tiny labradoodle. She said it should grow to the same size a Millie as it was crossed with a toy poodle. Now that will be small !


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol Julie - My friends and family think I am mad  We were in my friend's cafe having brunch with another friend and her daughter and I spotted two Cockapoos sat outside so rushed out to say hello and when we went to obedience the puppy socialisation was after our class and there was a lovely little girl Poo puppy across the field waiting to go in so I rushed over asking if she was a Cockapoo!! I really think I need to get a life as becoming slightly obsessed  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting,ihope they join the forum cos im in aberdeen! I had the most gorgeous little jandaz cockapoo staying a few days ago but my camera has vanished,still cant find it so his owners are going to forward on some pics. xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Well spotted Ali. You'll have to make it a talent, going around telling where they got their cockapoo from
> 
> I'm just impressed if I recognise another cockapoo ! Although recently I've been accosting people who it turns out don't have cockapoos  ungroomed schnauzers etc and today a tiny labradoodle. She said it should grow to the same size a Millie as it was crossed with a toy poodle. Now that will be small !


lol Julie, I did that the other week at Heartwood; a long haired schnauzer who looked very cockapoo! Was quite embarrassed as I was gushing quite loudly "oh look another cockapoo!"  and then the owner corrected me! When he was playing with Obi you really couldn't see much difference to be fair


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> lol Julie, I did that the other week at Heartwood; a long haired schnauzer who looked very cockapoo! Was quite embarrassed as I was gushing quite loudly "oh look another cockapoo!"  and then the owner corrected me! When he was playing with Obi you really couldn't see much difference to be fair


Lol, glad its just not me


----------

